# Dewalt 735 Chip Collection/Stand



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

*Problem and Idea*










Recently I picked up the Dewalt 735 lunchbox planer. I'm still setting up my basement shop, so for a few months the planer was living on the concrete floor. Now if you've ever turned one of these planers on without any chip collection attached, you know what a mess it can make! I only did it once. After seeing the Dewalt chip collection accessory, DW7353, is no longer in production I decided to pick up a cheap cyclone and attach it to a shop vac. I bought the Rockler dust right cyclone, which has 2.5 inch hose attachments.










The box that the Rockler dust right cyclone came in has a picture of the Dewalt planer right on it, attached to the cyclone. In my experience, this is false advertising. What happened to me was the two piece bucket (you can see the seam in the above picture) was not air tight and chips from the 735 blew right out of the seam! They also blew out around the cyclone bucket lid, since its also not a tight air seal. Not only that, but some chips would fall back onto the planer table because the air flow was not sufficient even though it was attached to a 6.5 hp shop vac. The chips would smoosh into any wood you fed through the planer from the force of the rollers, and some of the chips would fly up and nick the blades.

I decided continuing to use the dust right was not an option, and I was not ready to buy a whole shop cyclone just yet. My idea, which is a combination of my own thoughts and browsing numerous forums, was to basically build an air tight box with a bin or box in the bottom to collect the chips and some cloth or air filters to let the air escape. The box would also serve to support the planer. In my shop, mobility is a plus so I decided the box would need casters. Next entry I'll get started.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Blackbear said:


> *Problem and Idea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have the DW735 planer. I have mine hooked up to the (in)famous HF 2HP DC, with a Thien Top Hat.

SO, I know you have a GREAT planer…
Time will tell if you have a great PLAN!!!
I kid!!!

Your plan sounds like a good idea to me.
Then again, I thought up recycling used paint….
Came in the shape of a house!

As long as the filters will allow enough air to escape, should work fine.
Good luck. Looking forward to seeing your progress!!!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Blackbear said:


> *Problem and Idea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just unhook your shop vac. It is restricting the flow.

I use a shop built Thien Collector on my 735 WITHOUT a shop vac. It collects ALL the chips, but some fine dust does flow through into the room.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/54269


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Problem and Idea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would definitely work Joe, but I'm not interested in the fine dust spraying everywhere. Your Thien came out nicely, maybe I'll try making one for some other tools. I guess one option could be to hang a hose right out the basement window and let the fine dust spray out into the yard, but that would not work in the winter. I think I'll give this cabinet idea a try first.


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

*Materials shapes the dimensions*

To put my rough idea into action I started by measuring the Dewalt 735 base. It measures 15×20 1/2". I knew a couple of things; I knew I wanted some kind of a bin to capture the chips for easy disposal and I knew I wanted to use some kind of air filter. The filter would have to be smaller than the dimensions of the box, which I reasoned would be close to the dimensions of the planer base. My initial thought was to use a furnace filter and build a channel for it to slide into. The bin would also have to fit inside the stand, so it would need to be close to the dimensions of the planer's base. Off I went to a local big box store to look around.

To my dismay, the furnace filters were all fairly large. The smallest was still 22 inches long, which I figured was too big. I wanted to put the filter on the inside of the cabinet so that the air pressure from the planer would push the filter against the cabinet, helping to make a good seal. Browsing through the store more I came across some shop vac filter replacements. The particular one I settled on had no hole in the back for mounting, it simply pushed on for a friction fit and had rubber around the rim that acts like a gasket. It also had a wire mesh around the inside and outside to protect the filter material a bit from larger debris, and was a hepa filter.









I also found a green bin that roughly fit the dimensions I wanted. The bin measures 15×22". I picked up the bin, filter and four non-swiveling castors and headed home to build.









One of the first things done was to cut off the handles on the bin. I wanted the bin to fit as tightly to the sides as possible, so the handles had to go. A utility knife did the job just fine.

Next I measured the filter's inside diameter. Just under 6 inches. There is more than one way to cut a circle, but I don't have a band saw (yet) and did not want to bother setting up the router with a circle jig. The easiest method was to scavenge the house for something with a circular base about 6 inches. I did eventually find something, and used double sided tape to secure it to some scrap plywood. A straight bit in the router table traced the circle, and I was good to go.

A test fit in the filter showed that the plywood circle was slightly oversized. I attached a drum sander bit to the drill press and trimmed the edges, being careful not to sit in any one spot too long. The result was a good tight fit that was not too tight. Next up I used a 4" hole saw bit to drill out the center. Four screw holes and some sanding and the mounting flange for the filter is complete:









I think this style of filter works better than a furnace filter would. Making the mounting flange was easier and fits more precise than trying to make a J channel for a furnace filter that sealed well and was easy to remove the filter.

With no width restrictions on the cabinet's dimensions from a furnace filter, and with a plastic bin with known size, I had some rough dimensions to work with. The plywood I would be using is 3/4" (actually just under at 23/32") and the castors are 3 3/8". The planer base to planer bed is 2 3/4".

I wanted the planer bed height to be 32-34". I wanted one of the skinny ends of the cabinet (skinny because the plastic bin has a long end and a skinny end where the handles are) to be a door which would seal. That meant that side would be flush to the bottom of the base, not sitting on the base. The other 3 sides I wanted to sit on the base for strength. The plastic bin's dimensions, 15×22", plus 3/4" on the length and 3/4" plus 3/4" on the width for the 3 sides that would sit on the base gave a base and top dimension of 16 1/2" x 22 3/4".

The longer sides would be the plastic bin's length plus 3/4" for the one skinny side that will sit on the base, so 22 3/4". The height I settled on was from my rough target of 34", minus the castors (I called it 3", the 3/8" extra came later from some spacers), minus the planer bed to table (2 3/4"), minus the base and top thickness (3/4" x2). I actually settled on 27" even.

The skinny sides would be the same height, 27", by the plastic bin's width plus 3/4" x2. That would give a width of 16 1/2". I called it 16 3/4" to allow a little extra room so the bin would slide in and out easily.

Next entry I'll start on the cabinet.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Blackbear said:


> *Materials shapes the dimensions*
> 
> To put my rough idea into action I started by measuring the Dewalt 735 base. It measures 15×20 1/2". I knew a couple of things; I knew I wanted some kind of a bin to capture the chips for easy disposal and I knew I wanted to use some kind of air filter. The filter would have to be smaller than the dimensions of the box, which I reasoned would be close to the dimensions of the planer base. My initial thought was to use a furnace filter and build a channel for it to slide into. The bin would also have to fit inside the stand, so it would need to be close to the dimensions of the planer's base. Off I went to a local big box store to look around.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a game plan, materials and motivation. Looking forward to seeing what evolves and it's actual performance!

Carry on!!!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Blackbear said:


> *Materials shapes the dimensions*
> 
> To put my rough idea into action I started by measuring the Dewalt 735 base. It measures 15×20 1/2". I knew a couple of things; I knew I wanted some kind of a bin to capture the chips for easy disposal and I knew I wanted to use some kind of air filter. The filter would have to be smaller than the dimensions of the box, which I reasoned would be close to the dimensions of the planer base. My initial thought was to use a furnace filter and build a channel for it to slide into. The bin would also have to fit inside the stand, so it would need to be close to the dimensions of the planer's base. Off I went to a local big box store to look around.
> 
> ...


Great idea and also to the use what you had on hand


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

*Building the Cabinet*

With the dimensions figured out in the last post, I set to work cutting a full 4×8' sheet of plywood down into the sides, top and bottom of the cabinet.










Assembling the cabinet went pretty quickly. I didn't try to do anything too fancy with the joinery, I just cut everything square with the plan to use a biscuit joiner and possibly some screws. Although I have a full extension table on my saw I found it easier to cut pieces to rough size using a skill saw and then do the final dimensioning on the table saw. I cut an extra inch long when cutting with the skill saw off the full 4×8' plywood sheet. When cutting opposite sides on the table saw, I made sure to cut them in succession so the fence was set up exactly the same.










I started the glue up on top of my table saw, which is currently the flattest surface in my shop. You might think the cement slab is, but nope. After I got everything clamped down tight, I moved it to the basement floor. During glue up I was extra careful to keep the four faces aligned that would face the door. I also used some large construction squares to make sure everything was aligning nice and square.










While the cabinet was clamped and gluing, I put a liberal amount of glue in addition to the squeeze out in the inside corners. I ran a bead similar to using caulk. My thought was this would help seal the joints of the cabinet, making it more air tight.










Once the glue was dry I removed the clamps and installed the casters. I bought non-swivel casters so that I could install them side to side on the cabinet. This would keep the cabinet from moving when I'm feeding wood through on the ends. I carefully measured both ends of each caster's sides to the edge of the cabinet, trying to keep them all the same so the casters would roll in the same plane (or rather, parallel planes).










With the casters on, I flipped it upright and put the planer on top to check the strength and dimensions. Everything looked good so far. I then slid the green bin in, making sure it fit. It did.

Next post we'll throw some fittings on and wrap it up.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Blackbear said:


> *Building the Cabinet*
> 
> With the dimensions figured out in the last post, I set to work cutting a full 4×8' sheet of plywood down into the sides, top and bottom of the cabinet.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good….
Are you worried about it tipping, as it looks a little top heavy, especially at the start and finish of long boards?


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Building the Cabinet*
> 
> With the dimensions figured out in the last post, I set to work cutting a full 4×8' sheet of plywood down into the sides, top and bottom of the cabinet.
> 
> ...


I was not worried about it until the cabinet was assembled with the casters on it. It is fairly stable, but if you try putting a 12' board on it without supporting the end at all, it would tip. Although I'm thinking about installing some fold away feet on the front and back, the planer isn't really designed to support a 12' board by the end without any additional support anyway. An couple of infeed and outfeed roller assemblies would fix any tipping concern.


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

*Installing the door and filters*

With the cabinet complete except for the door, it was time to start installing the fittings.










I upgraded the hose from the 2.5" hose that the dust right uses to a 4" hose, hoping this would help clear more of the chips that were blowing back into the machine. I picked up the hose, and a 4" plastic universal flange from Rockler. The hose was actually 10' long, and I cut a piece off for the planer cart.










Using a 4" hole saw in my cordless drill, I drilled a hole in the right side of the cabinet (right side when looking from the front of the planer). I knew I did not want the hole right near the top because the filter would be near the top, so I spaced it down a bit while making sure to be above the plastic bin.










I put some caulking on the plastic flange, and screwed it over the 4" hole. The caulking I figured would ensure a tight air seal. I then installed the 4" hose with a hose clamp. With that, the cabinet inlet was done.










On the inside of the cabinet, I cut a piece of aluminum and bent it over the corner of a table, then cut a strip of scrap hardwood and screwed the metal over the inside of the inlet. I figured this would help to direct the chips downward into the plastic bin. In reality, after testing this does work but the fan on the planer is so strong the chips still fly all over the cabinet.










Next I used the same hole saw and cut an outlet hole for the air. On the inside of the cabinet I screwed the filter mounting flange shown in the first blog post, then slipped the filter on. Not a bad fit.










Last thing to do was to mount and seal the door. I picked up some peel and stick weather stripping from a big box store. Sorry about the bad picture.










I then installed two hinges and a handle. Lastly I installed four metal rings to hook bungie cords onto. I was thinking the bungee cords would help keep the door sealed against the weather stripping. Originally I wanted to find some kind of latch, like what you find on most metal tool boxes, that would pull the door tightly shut and latch it. Those are apparently difficult to find, which is why I settled on the bungie cord method.

Next and last post, some initial testing and a couple of changes from testing.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Blackbear said:


> *Installing the door and filters*
> 
> With the cabinet complete except for the door, it was time to start installing the fittings.
> 
> ...


Great looking "Chip & Dust Cabinet"!!! Nice job.

Testing, testing, 1, 2, 3….
Is this thing on???


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Installing the door and filters*
> 
> With the cabinet complete except for the door, it was time to start installing the fittings.
> 
> ...


Thanks DIYaholic! I may end up putting some Watco Golden Oak Danish Oil on it in the future just to make it look sharp.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Blackbear said:


> *Installing the door and filters*
> 
> With the cabinet complete except for the door, it was time to start installing the fittings.
> 
> ...


Don't make it look too "sharp"....
It may cut you!!! ;^)


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

*Results and Lessons Learned*

I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.










To fix this issue, I installed a much stronger rachet strap in place of the top bungie. That totally resolved the door chattering issue.

The second issue, discovered after the first, was the single filter I installed was not enough. You could actually hear the motor slow down a little when you closed the cabinet door. There was also some chips blowing back onto the planer table, also indicating restricted air flow and air blowing back. That was the whole reason I built this project, to fix that! Luckily that is an easy fix.










I installed a second filter right next to the first. With two filters, the airflow is much better and there is virtually no chip blow back onto the planer bed. I could also install a third possibly in the future, just to slow the effects of the filters getting clogged. I'm going to get some planning under my belt first before deciding that however. I am curious how quickly the filters will clog. Hopefully not too quickly!










So far I really like the cabinet a lot better than my old setup. You can see from the above picture a lot of chips end up in the bin, but some also blow onto the bottom of the cabinet around the corners. I can live with that.

One thing, pointed out by a reader in the third blog post and verified by me is the cabinet is tippy if you place a long and heavy board just into the beginning of the planer and let it go unsupported. While the planer isn't really designed to support a 12' long board like that, I don't like the cart being tippy anyway. One thing I could do is just setup at least one infeed and one outfeed roller table to support long boards. This would be a good idea anyway. Another idea is to install some kind of fold away legs on the infeed and outfeed sides. Or I could make legs that do not fold away but hover just above the floor, only touching the floor if the cart starts to tip. I'll have to think about what I want to do for a bit.

I'm still pretty happy with the design and execution so far. Thanks for reading.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


Congrats on finishing your "Chip & Dust Collection Cabinet"!!!

All planers need support for longer boards. It's just a matter of figuring out what will work best for your needs. Time will allow a solution to present itself.

Have fun making (& collecting) dust!!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


Great build!

I think the chip ejector on these planers are from old F-14 Tomcats!


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


I like the "training wheels" idea to solve the tipping problem, but when it does start to tip do you think that would impact the planer's performance? I don't own one of these (someday…) and I have enjoyed your progress on the dust collection method. Great work.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


great job


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


Since I'm gonna be building a new shop and will have to face this same issue as you, I've been looking at everybodys ideas for dust collection on the DW75. Right now I have a garbage can catching the chips, but it's pretty big and unwieldy to move. You can see it here ( http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43997 )

I really like what you've engineered here.

So brainstorming on your model a bit here….

1. If you're gonna have to pull the green bin out anyway, why not just eliminate it? You could use a shop vac to clean out the chips, or push the cabinet outside and sweep it out.

And 2. concerning the way you put in the hose. The hose is connected pretty close to the same level as the filters, right? How 'bout if you were to put the hose coming in at the bottom of the box? With a box that small, it's gonna be like a tornado inside anyway, and without the green bin in it, it'd just swirl around in there and settle to the bottom when you turn it off. I doubt using the metal plate to "direct" the chips matters. In the way that dust is swirling, what's in the bin is probably just what falls in there when the wind dies down.


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


joein10asee, you could omit the bin but then when you open the door to check if the cabinet is full, half the shavings would fall out. Then you would have to vacuum them up and empty the vaccum anyways, so why not eliminate that step with a bin? I just decided that for me, emptying a bin outside or even putting a trash bag in the bin would be easier. By the way, my shop is in the basement so pushing it outside isn't an option for me.

As for #2, I agree the metal deflector is likely not doing as much as I intended it too although I'm going to leave it there anyways. I don't think all the shavings are airborne while the planer is on. Likely the incoming shavings fly around quite a bit, but when that bin gets half or more full I highly doubt all of the shavings will get airborne when the planer is turned on. If you piped the inlet down low you definitely would be making more of a mess and probably clog your filters faster! One thing I would think about changing is to install some kind of a divider hanging from the top or maybe coming from the side. You would not want to restrict the air flow any, but if there was a good way to keep more of the heavy shavings away from the filters that would be a good change.

Make sure to post some pictures of whatever you come up with!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


*@ Joe*,
Some have made a Thien baffle for the DW735, as the blower is powerful enough a DC is not neccessary.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answers Blackbear. I see your point on both issues. Gives me something to brainstorm on when I do mine.

And Randy… yep, the first time I turned mine on it was with nothing attached to the ejector. That blast was like an F-15, and I FOOLISHLY almost put my hand in the air flow "just to see what it was like". But luckily I came to my senses and didn't


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


I am glad you got the problems solved and you don't have to have a D.C.. I think you still need the third filter. By the way the next time you are at the Hardware Store pick up some Trunk latches (3) and some thin weather stripping and you can remove the strapping. 
Have Fun


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


Bigrock, there is weather stripping all the way around the door. Its just keeping the door against the weather stripping that's the challenge!

I agree about the third filter, but I'm going to run it for a while and see. I should be able to tell when the filters start clogging by when the chips start blowing back onto the planer table again.

I'll try asking specifically for trunk latches next time I'm at the box store. I tried explaining to them last time I wanted a latch similar to what you find on metal tool boxes. They couldn't help me! If I had those, it would be even faster opening the door and probably look a little better. Do the trunk latches both pull the door shut and latch? That's what I would need.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


Doesn't Harbor Freight carry latches like this?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


Or maybe something along the lines of this


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


That first pic looks like it would work. The second looks too big to mount. Whatever I changed to would have one half mounted on the 3/4" door edge, unless I added some filler piece.


----------



## Thekiltedcarpenter (Apr 13, 2013)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


My dw735 gave me fits, too, it kept blowing the lid off my large shop vac! Wow! Lots of chip-ejecting force, to be sure. My remedy was to tap into my 4" dust collection system with a 2" wye fitting…by the time it gets all the way to my DC, it is no longer an issue….I really like your cabinet idea as well!


----------



## BrandonGonzales (Apr 15, 2013)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


Hi BlackBear.
I just saw your blog and I had to comment. I made a very similar design for my 735 a couple years ago. Mine is a little different as far as the interior bin and wheel setup, so I'll try to goet some pictures to post.

On the issue of the cabinet being tippy, My cabinet only has two wheels mounted to the back of the cabinet just off the floor. I can lift the cabinet by a handle in front just enough to engage the wheels (think wheel barrow) and it is very easy to move, but when i set it down the whole cabinet rests solidly on the floor. That might be a little hard to follow, so lilke I said, I'll try to get some pictures posted soon. In the mean time, I drew this high tech sketch to try to show what I mean…










I really like your filter setup. When i get a chance I think I will modify mine to use your setup. The built in chip ejection is my favorite part of this planer since I dont have any real dust collection in my garage shop.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


Brandon, Is your handle facing the front of the Planer? I think the tippy issue with mine is because the planer is mounted front to back width wise on the cabinet instead of length wise, if that makes sense. Your drawing looks like yours is the opposite. My issue is really only if I don't support long or heavy boards, which I don't think I'll ever do. Please do post some pics of your creation!


----------



## BrandonGonzales (Apr 15, 2013)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


That is correct Blackbear, the handle on mine faces the front. I created a project post a few hours ago about it, but I guess it has to be reviewed first before it is posted? I'll post a link here once it finally loads. It looks like my base is lower and wider than yours, which also helps with the stability.

I really enjoyed your blog, thanks!


----------



## rustythebailiff (Jan 31, 2013)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


I am really liking the idea of no DC vacuum. I have limited space, and do much of my work outside in front of the garage, so a chip collector like this is a good idea. To keep the chips off the box floor, I would mount a small frame above the bin, so the bin just slides into the opening. Maybe even a chamfered edge to keep it from collecting on the frame. Hmmm


----------



## LoganN (Mar 13, 2013)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


I just commented on Brandon's and I thought I would post the same thing here - I really love this idea. I've been using my plan a lot and I had it hooked to my vacuum cleaner, which you can imagine is not a great idea. Since my shop is really small I have to let some things pull double (and triple) duty. My planer stand is my kids workbench, so that really works for me. I used the idea you two had on a MUCH simpler scale. I used scraps I had laying around the shop and made it 12" deep and 20"x20" tall and wide. I used an old metal furnace filter for the holes I put in the side, used some wheels I had laying around, and put a handle on that back. Instead of building a drawer to empty I added a door to the front, used some rubber door seal that I had left over from the winter to get a good seal, and used a window sash lock to shut the door front (I used this because it latches in tightly and the more I make it tight, th better the seal). To empty it I just open the door and tilt it into a trash bag. The only thing I needed to purchase was the window sash and a new hose for my vacuum. Its small enough to fit in the corner next to my vacuum and it works awesome! Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## JSOvens (Nov 12, 2013)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


Hi Blackbear,

Over one year later, how has it been holding up? I just acquired the same planer, and had this same idea (with the HEPA filters and such), but wasn't sure if the planer's blower was powerful enough for this idea. Seeing this series, however, gives me some confidence to go ahead with it. Did you need to add the third filter in the end?

Thanks for your insight, and idea!


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeffrey,

The cart has been holding up pretty well. The stick on weather strips I used around the door started to un-stick, so I ended up stapling them in place just recently. I never did add the third filter, I've been busy with other projects and the filters seem to stay clear enough between bin emptying times to let the planer do it's job.

After using the cart for the last year there are two things that could be a bit better; 
1) bigger bin? If you are planing 10' 4/4 boards down to 3/4" for a project you will fill the bin quickly. I don't really have a number of boards per full bin to give you, but I usually empty the bin and clear the filters before doing a big planing job and then again after.
2) A chip deflector/compartment separator. If there where a piece of plywood that partially boxed in the filters on the side of chip entry I figure it would further keep chips and larger dust off the filters and in the bin. It works fine without this but it may reduce the effort needed to clean the filters.

Enjoy your new planer!


----------



## JSOvens (Nov 12, 2013)

Blackbear said:


> *Results and Lessons Learned*
> 
> I learned a couple of things right off the first time I used the planer after installing it on this cabinet. The first thing learned was how powerful the Dewalt 735's blower really was. The door chattered right against the bungie cords.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, I plan to get started very soon, the clean-up after using this machine without DC is getting old fast (although the planer does a good job on the cut).


----------

